

Tumblr now using Github for their Privacy Policy - codejoust
https://github.com/tumblr/policy/

======
conroy
Migrating living documents to a public source-control repository is fantastic.
I can now subscribe to changes in policies (and maybe even propose my own).

------
ben0x539
When tumblr pushed their terms-of-use updates on users by displaying it in a
modal lightbox over all the content, it had a link to the commit at the
bottom.

[https://github.com/tumblr/policy/commit/ebf3666dffc80af7122c...](https://github.com/tumblr/policy/commit/ebf3666dffc80af7122cf26bd4410b85e9c6b6a5#commitcomment-1126340)

There's now some confused kids with github accounts that didn't have one
before, I hope they found their way back to tumblr again. :(

------
Keverw
Is it open source? Like creative commons or something? Don't really see any
notes about if someone could base their own sites documents on these. Well if
you copy and paste any websites terms in to Google, you'll find lots of sites
use the same wording anyways. Writing a terms of service and privacy policy
seems scary and complicated without hiring a expensive lawyer.

